# Range Box



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I joined the local club today. There was a pistol match going. Every competitor had a box with magazines, tools, spotting scope... What are these called and where do I get one. Not seeing on Amazon or eBay.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The were used to be made by Pachmayr and a company vpcalled Gun-Ho. They don't make them like that any more, there are some alternatives but not many. Getting ready to go to bed, will post some links latter to current boxes.

Every now and then you can find some of the Pachmayr and Gun-Ho boxes on eBay.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You might also ask around at the club to see if anyone has a box they are no longer using. Sometimes folks will upgrade to a larger/fancier box, or drop out of the competition scene altogether. If the club has a bulletin board or classifieds web page, a "Want To Buy" ad might turn up a nice box at a fair price.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This site occasionally has some of the newer aluminum boxes:

Bullseye Gear

I came across this outfit a while ago, a box will run about $350 but my info is dated to 2010


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's a couple on eBay.

*Vintage Pachmayr 5 Gun Pistol Case Box Maybe 1940'S | eBay

Pachmayr 5 Gun Handgun Box Very Good Original Condition | eBay*


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have a bid in on one on eBay. Anyone know how good a scope I need to see my group of 5.56 at 100 yds?


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> I joined the local club today. There was a pistol match going. Every competitor had a box with magazines, tools, spotting scope... What are these called and where do I get one. Not seeing on Amazon or eBay.


I bought a nice range box for about $70. www.sportlockllc.com


----------

